# Menthol juice



## outlaw_cloud (3/6/16)

Hi everyone I was wondering where I can get menthol juice from locally here in Durban?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamZ (3/6/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Hi everyone I was wondering where I can get menthol juice from locally here in Durban?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there. Try @Sir Vape in morningside, Cowey Road


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

@outlaw_cloud http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/ has a selection of menthol juices and they should have XXX in a day or so if not already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

ShamZ said:


> Hi there. Try @Sir Vape in morningside, Cowey Road



Porcupine Rock all sold out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (3/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Porcupine Rock all sold out.



I'm like @Rob Fisher when I get sick I have to have something that's menthol so it clears the sinuses lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (3/6/16)

@outlaw_cloud , LOLOL I do the exact same thing!


----------

